# spanking your significant other/wife/husband for wrong doing



## silasraven (Mar 28, 2013)

stuff amounting to money loss,propty damage, issue in the home. he/she wrecks the car. overdraws the account and knows it, things i cant thing of. is spanking the man/women wife/husband acceptable?


----------



## AltarNation (Mar 28, 2013)

...what?


No.

Edit: Well, it depends on what you mean by 'acceptable.' What goes on between two consenting adults behind closed doors is none of my business. If someone didn't wanna be spanked I assume they'd stop being around that person, just like getting out of an abusive relationship.

So my answer becomes: For me, no, but I would not police others on such behavior. Seems like some kinky shit in disguise to me.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 28, 2013)

Where do u live, Iran?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2013)

In leather and high heels?? ~shifts in chair~ cn


----------



## DeeTee (Mar 28, 2013)

*no, no, no, no, no*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll spank my girl for being naughty, but not for wrong doings


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2013)

jesus motherfucking christ what a retarded i can't even......















one star.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus motherfucking christ what a retarded i can't even......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sojew what do you care you dont believe in Christ. its just A question. i gave you a couple of situation to help. discipline in a relationship doesnt seem out of reach. but what manner of discipline is the discussion. women say men no sex or well she has the spoon men its spoon or restriction on something. i cant think of all the stuff you could do to have a sense of less lawlessness in a relationship. otherwise we just have a bunch of people married or not just "acting a fool". in what way do people discipline their spouse?


----------



## thecoolman (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes if your muslim then a full on beating is quite normal.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 28, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Yes if your muslim then a full on beating is quite normal.


spanking not beating. there is a difference.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Yes if your muslim then a full on beating is quite normal.


I hope "your" muslim is doing ok.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2013)

silasraven said:


> spanking not beating. there is a difference.


WTF? So what did she do?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 29, 2013)

im single i've never spanked a g/f for anything. its just a question i had for the general population.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I spank my hubby when he lies to me. Then I tickle him. Tis fun.


----------



## DonPepe (Mar 29, 2013)

It seems quiet laughable by modern American standards but given the proper societal context i see little difference in such a concept of a personalized, personalty accepted punishment system similar to what is... or was often accepted with children where "officials" often allowed parents to administer punishment for offence biased on their personal understanding of their child, rather than an arbitrary prescribed punishment. such trends are disappearing today, IMO, dew to the lack of responsibility of individuals in our society, rather than the immorality of the practice. So for _certain offences_ in a conditioned society i can see such a system being highly effective within family units and even communities.

The fears most responses seemed to leak is of sexism and oppression. In this i assume they are already accounting for the unavoidable human failures. While i concede that i share your suspicions about humanities ability to live by such codes but I do not need to apply such prejudices in order to assess the validity of an idea without taking offence.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

I am spanking my child. I don't care if I get dirty looks in the supermarket. Mind you, not full out wailing on the bottom. Like a sharp smack on the bum.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am spanking my child. I don't care if I get dirty looks in the supermarket. Mind you, not full out wailing on the bottom. Like a sharp smack on the bum.


I used to think that spanking a kid shows that the adult has a lack of control.. but that was when I was getting the shit smacked out of me.

Now, looking at kids who were never spanked, I'm seeing a positive correlation between kids who get spanked and the respect and good behavior they give off later in life. 

I guess there's always the argument that spanking your kid is just setting fear in their eyes though. And that spanking isn't the only way to teach your child from right or wrong. but it sure is effective. But then again, we may have good intentions behind spanking (showing right from wrong), but does that make spanking right? I mean, it's not that big of a deal whether it's right or wrong.. but still. 

It works with other animals, we're no different.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with giving the kid a slap on the bum. 

Sometimes words don't work, grounding or corner sitting is may be ineffective. 

Spanking causes no physical damage to the child but gets their attention real quick. It really makes you realize who the boss is too.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spanking causes no physical damage to the child but gets their attention real quick. It really makes you realize who the boss is too.


Ok... nazi.. Kidding.

I agree with you. Besides, who am I to say whether it's right or wrong..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 29, 2013)

Just fuck the ever living shit out of them, That outta teach em a lesson!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is nothing wrong with giving the kid a slap on the bum.
> 
> Sometimes words don't work, grounding or corner sitting is may be ineffective.
> 
> Spanking causes no physical damage to the child but gets their attention real quick. It really makes you realize who the boss is too.


And thats what spanking is for. Attention. 
What are you going to tell your wife to bend over the bed for a spanking to get her attention and remind her not to buy $30 steaks? I think she will laugh at you and you will not only keep getting $30 steaks but youll also have lost your balls.
What works is a stiff backhand to the mouth. You gotta get her attention right.
You could also try the old donkey punch next time youre having sex. while shes seeing stars you whisper softly not to buy $30 steaks. Leaves a lasting impression. Especially if you go anal right at the moment of the donkey punch.

1 star.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 29, 2013)

That will be the day... When my wife buys a fucking $30 steak hahaha...

More like the other way around..


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 29, 2013)

yea i had already started using it before I decided it was a dumb analogy. but fuckit. you get the point. 
you cant spank a spouse, it means nothing. You are a shitbag if you beat your wife.
this thread is stupid.


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 29, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> yea i had already started using it before I decided it was a dumb analogy. but fuckit. you get the point.
> you cant spank a spouse, it means nothing. You are a shitbag if you beat your wife.
> this thread is stupid.


Yea I know, but I had to say it anyway lol =P

and yea totally agree


----------



## silasraven (Mar 29, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> yea i had already started using it before I decided it was a dumb analogy. but fuckit. you get the point.
> you cant spank a spouse, it means nothing. You are a shitbag if you beat your wife.
> this thread is stupid.


your the shitbag who was talking about beating the wife. spank the wife for doing stuff like you know she shouldnt is like spanking a child. discipline in the home is not abuse! same goes for men.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 29, 2013)

So... how's growing mj in Iran?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 29, 2013)

silasraven said:


> your the shitbag who was talking about beating the wife. spank the wife for doing stuff like you know she shouldnt is like spanking a child. discipline in the home is not abuse! same goes for men.


maybe the language barrier you have is not getting my sarcasm.
Disciple in the home is fine for your kids. You dont discipline your spouse you fucking misogonist.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol don't let the white knights troll you with there chivalry

i would guess in reality monkeys are getting spanked, no ladies are actually being harmed at all

peace


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 29, 2013)

Partners are just that - PARTNERS! 
You/He/She is NOT the others Boss/Parent .....
To treat them that way is legally/morally abuse... 
and shows that the person doing the 'punishing' is a control freak with serious issues and needs help...

Now if it was for reasons of arousal/foreplay/fetish and you both agree on it and enjoy it... 
Yeah baby! Go for it!

Otherwise- that person deserves to remain single indefinitely.....


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 29, 2013)

My girlfriend would get horny... so it wouldn't be much of a punishment lol.


----------



## thegersman (Mar 29, 2013)

wtf thread


----------



## silasraven (Mar 30, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> it wouldn't be much of a punishment lol.


enough said.


----------



## ricky1lung (Mar 30, 2013)

Is it a consented sub-dom relationship? 

As a form of punishment for doing wrong? You will get locked up, single and may even
become a celebrity like Bobbit.

What a strange F'n thing to ask... lol


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 30, 2013)

And these guys wonder why there aren't more female members in RIU????


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 30, 2013)

silasraven said:


> sojew what do you care you dont believe in Christ. its just A question. i gave you a couple of situation to help. discipline in a relationship doesnt seem out of reach. but what manner of discipline is the discussion. women say men no sex or well she has the spoon men its spoon or restriction on something. i cant think of all the stuff you could do to have a sense of less lawlessness in a relationship. otherwise we just have a bunch of people married or not just "acting a fool". in what way do people discipline their spouse?


You can't discipline in a relationship because you have absolutely zero 'right' over what your wife/husband does. There are expectations in a relationship but they aren't enforced physically. 

The only thing you can do to 'discipline' them is leave the relationship or else it's abuse, motha fucka!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2013)

silasraven said:


> sojew what do you care you dont believe in Christ. its just A question. i gave you a couple of situation to help. discipline in a relationship doesnt seem out of reach. but what manner of discipline is the discussion. women say men no sex or well she has the spoon men its spoon or restriction on something. i cant think of all the stuff you could do to have a sense of less lawlessness in a relationship. otherwise we just have a bunch of people married or not just "acting a fool". in what way do people discipline their spouse?


i hear some spouses throw their worthless husbands in front of trains.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2013)

thecoolman said:


> Yes if your muslim then a full on beating is quite normal.





Sativied said:


> I hope "your" muslim is doing ok.


[video=youtube;32p8d6OudgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32p8d6OudgU[/video]


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a special 2x4 called the 'attitude adjuster'....


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Apr 1, 2013)

I am not sure about the kind of women you folks dated and/or ended up marrying, but the few I had the pleasure/displeasure of getting to know would more than likely kill you in your sleep if you raised a hand to them, regardless of your thoughts on the matter. Some would do it right after you thought you were finished. I feel very comfortable knowing my daughter was raised to take no bs and raising a hand to her would surely seal a fate with the quickness.(.40 S&W). As for me, raising a hand to a woman is pure chickenshit and would get you a first class ass-whoopin in these parts at the minimum.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## prosperian (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;OOOw46pRRXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=OOOw46pRRXQ[/video]


----------

